
The Calculus of Caffeine Consumption (2007) - DiabloD3
http://arvindn.livejournal.com/57651.html
======
jstewartmobile
I may be a coffee philistine, but I've found that adding a pinch of baking
soda to each cup makes it a lot easier on my digestive tract with no
noticeable impact on the flavor.

